# Four new flavors after midnight--Pics page 1 and 2



## vir99 (Oct 15, 2011)

It's been 10 days. I've finally made a new batch.
On the left is Love Spell Type with Fiery Fuschia and Bubblegum neons.
On the right is Sleigh ride with chrome green oxide, burgundy oxide and gold sparkle on top.
Top middle is Wake up Rosemary with tea tree added. It also has rose clay and jojoba beads. This is for my nephew, who wants harsh, scratchy soap to dry his skin out.
Bottom middle is kumquat with neon orange, titanium dioxide and charcoal.

All were poured in layers, then swirled corner to corner with a skewer, escept the orange/black one which I only swirled the top. Can't wait to see them!

I just got the two blue molds on Ebay from Korea. They are one pound silicone molds. I love to sample a small amount so these are great! There were $20 apiece though, [email protected]

Sorry, I should really clean up before I take photos. Next time.






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dOttY (Oct 15, 2011)

Lovely work.

My favs are the pink and white, and the orange....   I have BB's Love Spell, and I have to admit, I'm really not a fan.  

I too have that 1lb mould, purchased from eBay.  It's good for test batches. 

Would you mind sharing where you bought your white moulds from?

Oh, and BRING ON THE CUT PICS!


----------



## Scentapy (Oct 15, 2011)

Oh I cannot wait to see the cut pics!  I love them all but I think my fave might be the orange and black.


----------



## vir99 (Oct 15, 2011)

I got the mold from MRDORIGHT123 on Etsy. Here is a link to it.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/79607846/soap-mold-45-lb-hdpe-no-liner-soap-molds


----------



## Hazel (Oct 15, 2011)

Beautiful! I also want to see cut pics.


----------



## Relle (Oct 15, 2011)

Oooo, love your pink , can't wait to see them cut too.


----------



## Fullamoon (Oct 15, 2011)

Beautiful! I love them all. Can we see the cut pics too?


----------



## Lynnz (Oct 15, 2011)

Vir99 you big tease now I have to keep checking back for the cut pics LOL they look great cannot wait to see them sliced up


----------



## KD (Oct 15, 2011)

The soaps are lovely, but I am fascinated by the little blue loaf molds!  I just found them on Ebay, and I think they are just what I need, so I thank you for sharing where you got them.  I am always interested in seeing what other people do with Sleigh Ride.  I haven't made mine yet, and I like the touch of gold.  I can't wait to see these cut!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

Ooh, pretty! I want to see them cut


----------



## vir99 (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for all your kind words, people! It's fun to get feedback. 
Those blue molds come with perfect little plastic lids, BTW! I don't think they got warm enough to gel.:? 
And I am forcing myself to wait a reasonable amount of time before unmolding or cutting these guys!


----------



## Jezzy (Oct 16, 2011)

I love that pink... Love Spell is also a fav of mine! Can't wait to see those cut!


----------



## vir99 (Oct 16, 2011)

Yay! I love little swirls! It's a little too soft to touch yet but smells great!






Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

My nephew's purple one was too soft and sticky, so I cut it into squares and will embed it in another.

I cannot get my large ones out yet.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 16, 2011)

OMG! I love the purple one! It's awesome. I'm begging you to please tell me what colorants you used. That's a shame you had to cut it up. Have you tried adding some sodium lactate to your batches?


----------



## vir99 (Oct 16, 2011)

The pirple has ultramarine blue, titanium dioxide and purple jojoba beads. The largest part is rose clay with ultramarine blue to make it less pink.
I havent tried sodium lactate. I will look into that.

Here's some Love Spell! Not quite as bright as my monitor shows it.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Hazel (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank you! I'll make a note about the colorants. I'd love to make a pretty purple batch.

Wow! That is bright but pretty. I just did a salt batch with Love Spell earlier this evening. I was experimenting so I made a large one, removed 1/3 of it and used Love Spell from Just Scent as the fragrance and red mica from WSP for the colorant. The remainder I scented with Love Spell from Peak and used Rainbow Red mica from BCN. It will be interesting to compare the scents and colors as they cure.

eta:    Sorry. I didn't mean to hijack your thread.


----------



## vir99 (Oct 16, 2011)

No highjack really! I'd love to compare the love spells. Mine is BB. I think it smells a leeetle beet like Energy.

Finally got my last one cut. Sleigh Ride. It smells sooo goood! It came out quite nicely, thankfully. I think I'm going to start lining my "no line" molds.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Hazel (Oct 16, 2011)

Another lovely swirl with pretty colors. You're very good. 

I've never smelled Energy because I rarely order from BB. The shipping from there to where I live is too expensive.


----------



## Lynnz (Oct 17, 2011)

Wowser Vir99 those were so worth waiting for     what a beautiful job and your colours rock!!!!!!


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Oct 17, 2011)

Such beautiful soaps!  I can't believe the change since the first photos you posted just a short time ago.  Your swirls are great!


----------



## kharmon320 (Oct 17, 2011)

They are all very nice, but I love the colors & swirl on sleigh ride.  Well, I also really like the orange/black swirl.


----------



## Lotsofsuds (Oct 17, 2011)

Looking great!


----------



## trishwosere (Oct 17, 2011)

Those look really pretty vir99, I especially love the orange & black one and the sleigh ride...very nice soaps


----------



## Elly (Oct 17, 2011)

Wow pretty amazing colors and great swirls, Love Spell is one of my fav FO.  I must try those neon color they look so pretty.  Sorry about your nephew's soap hope the next one turns out a bit firmer  :wink:


----------



## Dragonkaz (Oct 18, 2011)

Your soaps look amazing.  I love the way you've got the colours to work!  Especially love sleigh ride!


----------



## ewenique (Oct 23, 2011)

Eye-popping colored swirls!


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 24, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## aroma (Oct 26, 2011)

Your soaps are very pretty. Nice Job


----------

